# Psalm 19 -One of my Personal Favorites-



## jw (Sep 22, 2005)

Psalm 19 
To the chief Musician,
A Psalm of David. 
Now the books of God are opened, not for my trial and condemnation in the last judgment, but for my instruction. Let my soul look and read therein Â­ (1.) The book of creation and providence, in which all the works of God instruct mankind in general, concerning the eternal wisdom, power and goodness, of their Maker, ver. 1-6. (2.) The book of inspiration; the sure, the right, the pure, the true, the perfect and powerful oracles of which instruct, convert, comfort, and warm the members of the church; and in keeping of which there is an exceeding great and everlasting reward of glory obtained, ver. 7-11. (3.) What conviction of sin! what supplication for pardon of it, and preservation from it! and for the acceptance of our duties through Jesus' blood, doth or ought to ensue upon a proper perusal of these volumes of heaven, ver. 12-14. 

While I sing these matters, let me, conscious of my own ignorance and folly, in all things consult the mind of God. Let me blush that my experience of the powerful influences of God's word is so scanty; and that in me, still dwell such fearful remains of sinful corruption. Let me cry mightily to God, for the subduing and destruction thereof. 

1 The heav'ns God's glory do declare,
the skies his hand-works preach:
2 Day utters speech to day, and night
to night doth knowledge teach.

3 There is no speech nor tongue to which
their voice doth not extend:
4 Their line is gone through all the earth,
their words to the world's end.

In them he set the sun a tent;
5 Who, bridegroom-like, forth goes
From's chamber, as a strong man doth
to run his race rejoice.

6 From heav'n's end is his going forth,
circling to th' end again;
And there is nothing from his heat
that hidden doth remain.

7 God's law is perfect, and converts
the soul in sin that lies:
God's testimony is most sure,
and makes the simple wise.

8 The statutes of the Lord are right,
and do rejoice the heart:
The Lord's command is pure, and doth
light to the eyes impart.

9 Unspotted is the fear of God,
and doth endure for ever:
The judgments of the Lord are true
and righteous altogether.

10 They more than gold, yea, much fine gold,
to be desired are:
Than honey, honey from the comb
that droppeth, sweeter far.

11 Moreover, they thy servant warn
how he his life should frame:
A great reward provided is
for them that keep the same.

12 Who can his errors understand?
O cleanse thou me within
13 From secret faults. Thy servant keep
from all presumptuous sin:

And do not suffer them to have
dominion over me:
Then, righteous and innocent,
I from much sin shall be.

14 The words which from my mouth proceed,
the thoughts sent from my heart,
Accept, O Lord, for thou my strength
and my Redeemer art.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Arch2k (Sep 22, 2005)

Praise God.


----------



## Augusta (Sep 22, 2005)

I needed that.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 22, 2005)

We sang this psalm in family worship tonight.


----------

